# RVA Hobbies Indoor Carpet Oval/On road racing Richmond,VA



## bgrick (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes indoor carpet racing is back in Richmond,VA. Check out www.rvahobbies.com
Oval Racing on Wednesday night at 7:30pm
On Road is tentative on Friday night at 7:30pm

Follow on Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/RVAHobbies?fref=ts


----------

